# Rockler Dust Collector



## Terry Pepper (Dec 17, 2008)

I had a Grizzly G1029Z 2 HP Dust Collector in my old shop, but am unable to use it right now due to a lack of 220 volt power in my detached shop, and a likelihood that I will not be able to come up with the $$$ to get 220 out there for some time. With 1550 CFM, the old Grizzly workhorse did a great job.

I am finding that I cannot live without a dust collection system, but don't want to spend an arma and a leg on a 110-volt system, since I will only be using as an interim unit for a couple of years until I can get 220 out to the shop.

I tried hooking up the 2 1/2" hose on my Ridgid 14 Gallon Pro Vac WD1450 to my table saw with a 4" - 2 1/2" reducer, and with only 179 CFM it may as well not be hooked up when it's running. 

I have been looking around at 110-volt dust collector possibilities. One of the units I have been looking at online is the Rocker 25344 wall-mounted unit. It claims to pull 650 CFM. My shop is small, with the jointer, router table and planer all on wheels and ganged up in a row along one wall. The table saw is located about six feet from this wall at the center of the run (on the vertical arm of a tee) so were I to mount this little dust collector in the approximate middle of the run, no piece of equipment would be more than six feet away.

My problem is that I have no real way to compare whether this Rockler unit would pull enough in such a set up, since the only prior experience I have is with the old Grizzly G1029Z.

Does anyone here have one of these Rockler units? If so, what do you have it hooked up to, and how satisfied are you with its performance and capacity?

If not the Rockler, does anyone have an alternate 110-volt dust collector with which they are satisfied and might recommend?

I would greatly appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Have you looked at Harbor Freight? They sell a 2hp 70 gal. unit that works on 110V. The price wasn't too bad last I checked. (That's been awhile).


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think any of the Jet units like the Jet DC 1100 will do the trick.

Jet DC 1100

This one has has remote and timer built in I believe. I have a backup Jet unit I am using now and it works great!

Here is a listing of some different Jet units all would be good as a second unit or sell when your big unit is up and running:

Jet Dust Collectors


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Terry

Why not just a get a 110/220 volt motor from Grizzy ? or HF
they sale the replacement motors ..

It's just bolts and nuts and about a hour job to replace the motor..
A new plug and a cut of one of one the wires in the cord and your set to run..
Without buying a new dust system 
A quick phone call and you could have it on the way...

========

http://www.grizzly.com/products/1-1-2-HP-Dust-Collector/G1028Z

Description
This large capacity dust collector runs at 110/220 volts giving you the flexibility to run in any shop situation. 
A real performer!

* Motor Size: 1-1/2 H.P., single phase, 3450 R.P.M. 110V/220V
* Motor Amp Draw (at 110V/220V): 18 /9
* 6" inlet "Y" with 2 - 4" openings
* Portable Base Size: 21-1/2" x 33-1/2"
* Bag Volume: 5.4 Cubic Feet
* Height (With bags inflated): 78"
* Bag Size (Dia. x depth): 19" x 33" (2)
* Powder coated paint
* Impeller: Balanced Steel, Radial Fin 11"
* Air Suction Capacity: 1300 CFM
* Static Pressure: 10.3
* Standard Bag Filtration: 2.5 Micron

===
====







Terry Pepper said:


> I had a Grizzly G1029Z 2 HP Dust Collector in my old shop, but am unable to use it right now due to a lack of 220 volt power in my detached shop, and a likelihood that I will not be able to come up with the $$$ to get 220 out there for some time. With 1550 CFM, the old Grizzly workhorse did a great job.
> 
> I am finding that I cannot live without a dust collection system, but don't want to spend an arma and a leg on a 110-volt system, since I will only be using as an interim unit for a couple of years until I can get 220 out to the shop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terry Pepper (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas gentlemen. They are greatly appreciated. I feel so darned dumb for not thinking of re-motoring. I will check that out. Thanks again.


----------

